

Mesh networks chat apps to the rescue - piokuc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27225869

======
atrilumen
I thought about building a mobile mesh network chat app, with the primary
motivation being to enable drivers to communicate with others in range.

Seems like it would be pretty tough to gain enough user base to make it
viable.

